
A LaTeX template for a chronological, graphical curriculum vitae/resume - gbmj
https://github.com/gbmj/gbmj-timeline-cv
======
gbmj
It's an unusual approach that won't fit everyone's tastes or needs (and it
requires familiarity with LaTeX) but if it fits yours, please feel free to use
it.

~~~
privong
Unrelated to the meat of your post, but neat that you worked with Stefi Baum
and Chris O'Dea at ASTRON! I worked with them as an undergraduate, after they
had moved to Rochester, NY. I did the ASTRON summer program shortly
afterwards. Always fun to see these kinds of randomly-occurring "small world"
overlaps.

~~~
gbmj
Hey, that _is_ neat! Thanks for the data point. Hope you enjoyed your time
there as much as I did.

~~~
privong
Definitely did, it was a great summer program.

